# Is Nandos cheat food.......



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Just wondering because i eat there at least twice a week & as im getting more serious this year i want to know what to cut down on.

I know its not as bad as Mac D's/KFC etc (which i dont eat anyway) but would you class it as a cheat food?

:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i think yes it is


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

what do you have? are you bulking or cutting?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Depends what you have.

Personally a couple of chicken breasts/half a chicken isnt cheating to me. Start banging rice/corn/coleslaw etc etc into the mix and yes. cheat food.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Depends, I have whole chicken, no skin, extra hot with a diet coke, cant see how it would be a cheat meal.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i would say so if you have the garlic bread, fries and bread buns that go with it...

a cleaner version would be the half chicken and spicy rice, if you are to have a burger, ask for no mayo


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good point. If you dont have sides is a really clean meal


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

WRX333 said:


> Just wondering because i eat there at least twice a week & as im getting more serious this year i want to know what to cut down on.
> 
> I know its not as bad as Mac D's/KFC etc (which i dont eat anyway) but would you class it as a cheat food?
> 
> :thumb:


Common sense should be applied at Nandos as you would anywhere else.

I have a whole chicken without the skin and a portion of rice. IMO this is fine. I sometimes have the corn as well.

If you were to have all the crappy sides then of course it would be considered bad.


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

I reckon i must be the only person in the country never to have a Nandos. The only one we have here is in a retail park way out west!


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheers guys,

Im bulking at the mo & typically have 1/2 or 3/4 chicken with rice & corn.

used to have peri chips but thats obviously a cheat meal.

:thumbup1:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

IMO If your bulking mate I dont see how x2 Nando's would hurt as long as your training hard your body needs those extra calories. If your dieting for a show then it would be different..Enjoy:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

WRX333 said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> Im bulking at the mo & typically have 1/2 or 3/4 chicken with rice & corn.
> 
> ...


pffttt.... a mere warm up, last blow out i had was half a chicken, double chicken burger, chips, garlic bread, spicy rice and one of those lemon desserts.

nom nom nom


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

NANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOS!

As above its not cheating if you are sensible.

Will extra hot help speed up the metabolism?i'm sure i read somewhere it does,i'm confused.....NANNNNNNNNNDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

yo bulk thats a big meal at nandos, i could probably eat most of it but damm that would cost alot lol!

Do you not think the deserts at nandos are a rip off?? tbh nandos in the uk is very expensive


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

clarkey said:


> IMO If your bulking mate I dont see how x2 Nando's would hurt as long as your training hard your body needs those extra calories. If your dieting for a show then it would be different..Enjoy:thumbup1:


 :thumbup1:

I'm with Clarkey, if your bulking 2x a week is not going to have a bad effect - but it will keep your head straight!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pah!!

Whats matter with you guys???

If you take enough drugs you can eat what the fck you like and still get ripped..

Bloody girls


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I also thought Nando's was a little overpriced to be honest. Have only been there once, was decent enough food though.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Im with clarkey and majic

as long as its not everyday washed down with a big mac you'll be rite.

My saying is you cant get fat in a day. If your bulking dont be too strict coz when your show prepping thats when you have to be strict both physically and mentally


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Pah!!
> 
> Whats matter with you gays???
> 
> ...


 :whistling:

(It's childish but it REALLY makes me laugh! :thumb: )


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Think my ex was telling me Nando was just as bad as KFC. She had the stats and everything.

While dieting I do only have it as a cheat meal. Too nice to be good. lol


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

PRL said:


> Think my ex was telling me Nando was just as bad as KFC. She had the stats and everything.
> 
> While dieting I do only have it as a cheat meal. Too nice to be good. lol


Mate, she's your ex, she's doing it to be mean! Dont listen, go for that spicy chicken wholesome goodness!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

PRL said:


> Think my ex was telling me Nando was just as bad as KFC. She had the stats and everything.
> 
> While dieting I do only have it as a cheat meal. Too nice to be good. lol


There is no chance of that as KFC is Deep fried in oil and Nando's is flame grilled.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

The nandos sauces from the shops are lovely - just get those, and cook the god damn chicken yo' self 

Aint a cheat then. Unless you cover it in all manner of crap


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

they are opening a nandos in northampton soon....

like hamster.. never eaten out, only bought the sauces myself...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

bugger.. just realised how that last sentence reads....

gonna leave it there anyway for humour value:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

dc55 said:


> I eat it 4+ a week, so I fecking hope not:lol: :lol:


4+ times a week, really? Only been twice, seem to remember it being fairly pricey. You made of money??


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Only ever been once to the one in Dunfermline, i'm deprived


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Pah!!
> 
> Whats matter with you guys???
> 
> ...


Woohoo! :laugh:


----------



## usedtoberipped (May 12, 2009)

i used to go a ridiculous amount....to the point where i filled up a loyalty card in jus under 3 weeks  ...started jus usin the sauces at home now..can use it with anything! i do tend to smother it when using it with brown rice because it gets a bit hard to get down sometimes...not too bad is it?

PS hi everyone, only jus joined this site


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

my mate has sweet potato mash but Im a bit wary that it has a lot of butter in it, does anyone have an idea?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Miller said:


> my mate has sweet potato mash but Im a bit wary that it has a lot of butter in it, does anyone have an idea?


Ask the people that work there, they might tell you


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

nandos is the dogs nuts so even if it is cheat food its cheat food i will still be eating haha


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

You can get the half chicken with ratatouille. Whole chicken imo is just too expensive for what it is.

Wouldnt call that a cheat meal by any means.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

as long as it fits into your faily totals then no its not really cheating if you choose the rice/corn/sweet pot as the carb sauce then just chicken.

also the wraps and pitta's are not bad options either. i would say if you are bulking/lean bulking etc then nandos is fine as a replacement for most meals as a dominoes is a cheat meal in my eyes.

If dieting then it is a cheat meal really.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Hamster said:


> You see!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not just me at last!!!!!
> 
> I feel liberated!!!!


I've never been to a nandos either


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

Depends where you are, cheat food in my opinion only counts if your competeing, if your just a rec bodybuilder like me, then any cals is good cals eat anything and everything.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

A plate of breasts, diet coke and low fat frozen yogurt with a soupçon of slin - Who needs to cheat?

J


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

usedtoberipped said:


> i used to go a ridiculous amount....to the point where i filled up a loyalty card in jus under 3 weeks  ...started jus usin the sauces at home now..can use it with anything! i do tend to smother it when using it with brown rice because it gets a bit hard to get down sometimes...not too bad is it?
> 
> PS hi everyone, only jus joined this site


Yeh same here mate, love nandos. Double medium chicken pitta with cheese n pineapple, whole chicken hot on the side and rice with chips! very nice. It's worth it when you get the whole one for free in the end  I can eat chicken like it's going out of fashion, love it! Admit it's not the best for me but can't resist it. have stopped eating it now I'm on a fat burn.


----------

